# Dog gets busted for shooting owner



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

http://connect2utah.com/news-story/?nxd_id=185037


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

It's a member on this forum, check out the waterfowl section....


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

It just goes to show that I don't hang out in the "Waterfowl" section much. Glad that 357Bob is doing ok. His story was enlightning to read and his humor was nice to know that he is keeping his spirits up despite a near disaster. 

i even took a quick glance at the waterfowl page before posting but must have missed it. Thanx Marine


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is the link viewtopic.php?f=12&t=38971


----------

